# Herbal Medicine Workshops website



## Zuska (Sep 22, 2006)

Have you checked out our new website? Herbal medicine and foraging workshops and apprenticeships, recipes, herbal articles, good music and more!

www.cedarmountainherbs.com


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Has anyone here taken an on line course in Herbal medicines for their own use. I have always wanted to do this but the cost are expensive. Do have an abundance of books to learn from..but nice to have someone that knows more than the books. anyone have any ideas on this..??


----------



## Zuska (Sep 22, 2006)

Online courses can be very educational. However, the identification of plants is crucial as there are many plants that look alike with some (or one) being medicinal/edible and others being poisonous. Not knowing for sure, it would be very easy to harvest the wrong plant and harm or kill someone. I have come across people out in the wild who say they are harvesting one thing for medicine and I point out to them that what they are harvesting is not what they think it is. Very scary. It is very beneficial, when identifying plants, to be with someone who knows the plants well and can identify correctly. Some herbal programs offer work trade opportunities. I offer one work trade position per apprenticeship program. Perhaps there is someone in your area who offers work trades for classes?


----------

